# Kerberos Keytab file issues?



## Benmorgan86uk (Jan 9, 2008)

I am currently working on a windows 2003 domain server and have recently had 17 Imac's and an Apple Server handed to me and have been told to implement them into our current domain structure.

The problem I am having is that everytime a client tries to communicate with the server (IMAC to Mac server) it says the alias is broken (and i get the standard options of fix, delete, and ok)

The server will not see any of the machines on my network (windows or mac) in the network section, however it can ping everything with a live IP on our range.

The only particular issue that I can think of is that when I joined the MAC server to the domain, it said about joining to an MIT-Kerberos network. So I have been into server admin and asked it very politely to join kerberos.

It very politely told me that it wasn't going to happen. stating an error message of "Error while creating the Kerberos keytab file for this server"

I have read a few posts out in the ethers of the internet about checking the keytab file through terminal using the sudo command (cant remember what the rest of it was) but the keytab file looked like it was all there and functioning.

As I know very little about Mac's I would really appreciate it if someone could talk me through what I need to check and how to implement a fix for this/these issues

Regards
Ben


----------

